# Markit Ltd. (MRKT)



## CadMan (Apr 16, 2010)

Any thoughts on Markit and the US$1.3 billion IPO it completed today? They provide financial information to banks and investors and seem to be a growth player in this industry. I started a small position today. I generally don't like to get caught up in IPO hype, but it seemed to be trading at a reasonable number for Day 1 (about 10% over it's IPO price of $24).


----------



## Lena100 (Mar 16, 2014)

I started a small position too but for me it is a trade, if the stock does well, I may sell sometime nextweek. Wanted to used the money to get into the GoPro - it will be trading sometime on Thursday.


----------



## Lena100 (Mar 16, 2014)

The stock is not moving, despite volume being above average, is it because of sell in May and go away


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

MRKT is a 3rd popular recent IPO, along with gpro & alibaba ... but Markit is the only one with a strong canadian connection.

founder & present CEO lance uggla is a native son, born & raised in BC, simon fraser university if i'm not mistaken. 

uggla worked for TD securities in london as a financial analyst, amassing expertise as a data miner & specialist in credit default swaps. Somehow he was able to leave TD amicably, taking his data base with him instead of surrendering it to the employer. He established Markit in a pleasant rural english village. The enterprise is intended to eventually rival bloomberg & reuters as a financial data provider.

cmf forum members with TD accounts see Markit's work product every single day. Markit built & to this day hosts the Markets & Research section of TD broker's website. For both canadian TDW & US TDAM, it's the same research website, with modifications built in for each national market, of course.

the MRKT-run research sub-website of TD's webbroker is run out of boulder, colorado, which is where Markit located its US subsidiary. 

it - the TD Markets & Research section - is excellent. Overall TD service has broken down abysmally since they disbanded their PA trading desk & replaced those high-paid representatives, who nearly all had 10 years' or more experience, with low-paid entry-level rookies who don't know an option or a short sale from a potato. The cost-cutting move means that the few remaining TD golden oldies, such as the extensive Markets & Research website section from MRKT, take on added value.


----------

